# Moby hip hold - huh???



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Love the Moby and so far have used cradle hold, hug hold (tummy to tummy) and joey hold (facing out) very happily. But today I tried the hip hold, following their instructions. Total failure! First of all, the wrap is way too long for this hold, it seems. Second, when I tie it as in the instructions, then try to insert baby, it just does not work. The shoulder piece (the part of the wrap that is going from my shoulder down over my front to the opposite hip) doesn't seem to be in the right position to go around DD's butt. DD seems very insecure in this position. In the instructions the model is shown wearing the Moby D rather than the Moby in this position - but can't I do the same thing with the Moby? I thought the only difference between Moby D and Moby was that the Moby D has a decorative middle area. Can any Moby wearers help - or any other wrappers? The instructions I am using are at mobywrap.com.


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Just lurking around...I had the same problem, and I can't figure it out







.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

You could try something like this--not the first one, but the side carry #2. I've tried it with my stretchy wrap, since it also seemed too long for a regular side carry.

http://www.kari-me.com/positions.shtml#side


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Huh, looking at the Moby instructions, that hip carry seems rather awkward to me.

I prefer a hip cross carry if I want to put a baby on my hip in a wrap. This table has links to several different sites with good directions:
http://www.thebabywearer.com/article.../WrapLinks.htm


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

THANKS ladies, those links are very helpful. I can now hip carry her!


----------

